# Solved: POP folder



## isitjuneyet (Nov 6, 2013)

In Outlook.com some of my mail goes to a POP folder. Something about some program trying to delete emails? I want it to stop. How do I do that? When I check my email, I just want to go to my inbox and I don't want anything controlling what gets deleted.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Welcome!

I am not sure what you mean by some of your mail goes to a POP folder. However, if you use a program like Microsoft Outlook, Windows Live Mail, or Thunderbird, then you may be using a connection using the POP protocol. What that entails is that the program will download your email to the inbox on the program. Now depending on the program, usually by default it will delete it from the server to conserve space.

If you have a set up and devices like a smartphone or a program, then you may need to reconfigure it.


----------



## isitjuneyet (Nov 6, 2013)

First of all, thanks for the reply. I guess I'm just confused. Here's the message I get at the bottom of my screen: 

Your messages are in your POP folder! Some other program is set to download and delete your messages from Outlook. Just in case this was an accident, we've put them in a special POP folder. Not an accident? Change settings...

How do I find out what's trying to delete my emails and why? Is this a problem or just an annoyance to me personally? I don't like change.

I just use Outlook.com.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

So to confirm, you don't use any programs or any other devices like a smartphone to check your emails?


----------



## isitjuneyet (Nov 6, 2013)

I have a cell phone and it's registered under that email address, but I don't use it. Other than that, nothing that I'm aware of. What kinds of programs are we talking about? Email programs, or are there others?
Please forgive me, I'm ignorant when it comes to this kind of stuff.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

After I posted that message I checked my outlook.com. G-Mail has a section where you can check how your email was connected and by who (ip address/computer). Outlook.com does not appear to have that functionality. However:

If you confirm that you do not use any email program like I mentioned, or use a cellphone to check your emails, then most likely someone has gain access to your email password and is using a program to download your email.

In outlook.com, click on the tools menu > more mail settings










EDIT: E-Mail programs like Windows Live Mail. Your cell phone may be pulling your emails.

Then click on Connect devices and apps with POP and disable it


----------



## isitjuneyet (Nov 6, 2013)

Well, I was actually going to try that but I thought, "What if it starts deleting emails before they get to the pop folder?" Guess I'm not so ignorant as I thought. Just scared of doing something wrong. Thanks a bunch for your help!:

I'll mark it as solved.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

no problem  if someone starts complaining that email doesnt work - you found your culprit


----------

